# Anyone tried kinesiology?



## yay (Dec 31, 2012)

I think this is complete nonsense.
It's superstition. It's like asking the universe for answers only that they
try to find out the answers by doing muscle tests. They tell you to stretch
out your arm and then ask questions and seee if your muscle reacts to it.
Totally silly. Anyone who did this nonsense?


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

you're talking about what is known as "Energy Medicine" and I do think it is nonsense. Being a former massage therapist I know plenty of practitioners or should I say charlatans.

Kinesiology is the study of the muscoloskeletal system and how the body moves. It is a very important part of anatomy and physiology. It is a subject of study, not a means to treat psychological illness.


----------

